
Major Apple Product Announcement Set for Wednesday, Jan. 27 - MikeCapone
http://digitaldaily.allthingsd.com/20100104/major-apple-product-announcement/
======
tialys
Can anyone confirm that this is actually going to happen? I keep seeing
'rumors confirmed!' but no one has shown an invitation or any actual
confirmation from Apple. For all we know they may be reserving that convention
center for a company retreat!

~~~
revetkn
It's not an official confirmation, but FWIW the WSJ is reporting that Apple
"will unveil a new multimedia tablet device later this month", citing "people
briefed by [Apple]" - see
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870358090457463...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703580904574638630584151614.html)

------
rdl
I guess I'm alone in hoping for a Nehalem-based Macbook Pro revision (I really
want a 17" WUXGA MBP with an i7 CPU to replace a MBP 3,1 15")

~~~
ugh
There will be new MacBook Pros at some point in the near future – but I think
Apple is less and less inclined to give any such “boring” changes their own
events.

I think Apple has been moving away from situations where they are forced to
present something – anything – (like Macworld) and will try to only use events
for really new stuff. The two lone exceptions are the WWDC and the yearly iPod
event. You might see simple spec changes in the WWDC keynote (probably only
mentioned in passing), but I don’t think you will see them anywhere else.

(Design changes might be something they would present at such an event. But
since we just lived through the change to the Unibody design I don’t think we
will see changes in the next one to two years. That would be unnecessary and
stupid.)

------
jcnnghm
If they're announcing the tablet in January, I wonder what kind of release
date they're looking at. Does anyone know what the average announce to release
cycle is for Apple products?

~~~
seiji
The original iPhone timeline was a January announcement with an end of June
release.

~~~
snprbob86
Although, the iPhone had significant external schedule factors which pushed an
announcement: FCC, AT&T, etc. Unless this device can connect to a cell
network, I don't see why they wouldn't pull one of their patented "And it is
available.... right now!" things.

~~~
xsmasher
I doubt it; content and software would not be ready in time.

The iPhone SDK had a six-month public seed time for devs to create their apps
for the opening of the iTunes app store, but there's been no public SDK for
the tablet yet. It'll be announced now, out in June.

~~~
pstinnett
The iPhone wasn't released with an SDK or App store though. While I think it
would be unlikely for Apple to launch a tablet / new mobile product that
doesn't have an app store, it wouldn't be the first time.

------
Andys
Intel just released new 32nm laptop CPUs with embedded GPU, so there'll
probably be some new laptops with those chips.

